# Long Term Rental Offices



## mrred99 (May 9, 2008)

Visiting Larnaca next week and looking for details of property agents that do long term rentals so I can visit.

Anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

BuySellCyprus always have a number on their books. They have an office on Finikoudes, the main Larnaca seafront and out by the port. Ask for Kassianos Peracha or George Constanta, they are both good reliable people.


----------



## mrred99 (May 9, 2008)

great ! thanks again....


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

You're welcome.

BabsM


----------

